# 180G Low Light Planted Tank



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new and this is my first planted tank. It took me about 7 months to get it done right so far. I am not good with art/decorating, so any suggestions are welcome.



*Dimenssion*
6 x 2 x 2 ft


*Fish*
13 discus
33 cardinal tetra
12 sterbai corys
4 oto
3 ABN plecos
thinking to put some Geo RedHead


*Equipment*
2x 36" T5 HO light on 2 hrs @ noon and 4hrs in the evening (each fixture comes with 4 bulbs, but only use 2 (1x 10000k and 1x Pink bulb))
note: from what i read 1 bulb T5HO is enough for low light plant

1x fx 5 filter
1x reaction 45 filter

Pool sand 


*Plants*
anubias
cryt wenti
java moss
sword
Marsilea Minuta 
Red Flame Sword
some other plants but don't know the names


2 big Drift wood.

I put some root tabs nothing else (no CO2). I do 30% - 50% WC about 2 times a week.

Thank you,

Tony


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Well your scape doesn't apply the golden rule, which directs the eye through out the tank. But I quite understand the dilemma of getting the fish to swim around the wood. For when I have a large plant on the side the fish are always on the side where the plant is.


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

so you 're suggesting move the big wood to the right and put a big plant right in the middle? Just an fyi: that big wood is 24" cube. what if i take the big piece out and replace with something else? 

If you don't mind, can you share with me the Golden Rule is? sorry for many newbie questions.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Golden Ratio. The link Hilde posted is nice but it is ratio, not rule.

Another easier to use rule is the rule of thirds. Divide horizontally and vertically into thirds and place focus points at the intersections, never dead center.

Either one makes for a better composition in a planted tank and in photos. 

If the wood on the right is two pieces, put the blocky one at the golden ratio mark and arrange the the other two low on the left hand side all twisty for great places for your anubias to root. I would put the swords and cabomba around the blocky wood as they will grow to the surface and plant the anubias and crypts as I please. If it is one then put it on the left side instead!


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

sorry about the link, i thought it was 1 of those ads, don't know the term (like other sites, it's automatic highlight couple words). 


Wow!!! there are lot of things to learn and learning everyday. I'll try that and will update asap. Thank you Kathy again.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks pretty good, Tony - you're on the right track - keep it up.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

Have you tried turning the drift wood on the right so the knot is on the right, then move it to the right a little but not to the filter intake, then place plants through the knot.


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for your inputs. I'll keep it update


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok here is an update. I moved the right piece DW around. What do you think?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I liked the first setup better, but it can work with the second as well. 

First suggestion, the plants on the right and left side look very "smashed" up against the side. Maybe relax them a bit, give them room to grow. 

Taller plants to the back, smaller to the front, etc. 

Trim some of the random stem plants down and replant. This will help eliminate some of the eye catchers that seem to always draw you eye away from looking at focal points.You need to control height with the plants in a tank this size. One random growing plant will catch your eye very easy and really detract from the important things you have to offer in this setup.

Big suggestion, but more my preference.... bigger plants with bigger leaves. Aponogeton, Echinodorus, Cryptocoryne species seem to be great offerings that could really give some more depth and character to such a tank. 

You have gorgeous fish.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I like it better now. The wood flows better. Now you have more empty spaces thought. My eye just gets stuck on the empty space on the right side. Perhaps some plants from the left could go there.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

I like the one on the right a lot better this way. I agree with Hilde that you need to fill in with some plants now.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Big suggestion, but more my preference.... bigger plants with bigger leaves. Aponogeton, Echinodorus, Cryptocoryne species seem to be great offerings that could really give some more depth and character to such a tank.
> 
> You have gorgeous fish.


I agree with Gatekeeper. Something big for some punch. Really looking forward to watching this tank progress.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Gatekeeper said:


> You have gorgeous fish.


They really are...


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh man!!! You all read my mind. I do have a sword (amazon I think) behind that tall plant on the right side. It was 20" tall from other tank. I also have another one, do you think it will better with 2 swords or 1?


Thank you guys for all your suggestions, make my tank looks beautiful 




jart said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > You have gorgeous fish.
> ...


I love those discus


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

I think the background would look better if it were black.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

show off your bb tanks dude. tank looks nice


----------



## dannylill1981 (Apr 11, 2012)

gorgeous tank mate nice fish too.....


----------

